# School of PE vs PPI



## DLD (Jan 28, 2021)

I am going to take the PE (Civil-Transportation) this coming April and I have been looking into different courses, must course are around $1,300. But, Could anyone let me know why such a difference between School of PE vs PPI. It is more than a $1,000 dollars difference.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 28, 2021)

My top recommendation is EET (Home), then School of PE, then PPI.

I've taken all three classes. EET was by far the best (at least for the civil-wre).

Not sure the why the cost difference, but EET was worth the money for me.


----------



## Rashedeis (Jan 29, 2021)

DLD said:


> I am going to take the PE (Civil-Transportation) this coming April and I have been looking into different courses, must course are around $1,300. But, Could anyone let me know why such a difference between School of PE vs PPI. It is more than a $1,000 dollars difference.


Testmasters is very good. I have seen the EET and the material for the school of PE. I think Testmasters is much better. I recommend studying the material for all of them since they are slightly different. However, lecture wise Testmaters is the best.


----------



## AggiePE (Jan 30, 2021)

Rashedeis said:


> Testmasters is very good. I have seen the EET and the material for the school of PE. I think Testmasters is much better. I recommend studying the material for all of them since they are slightly different. However, lecture wise Testmaters is the best.


Thanks for the kind words! I teach for TM. Glad to hear we created good material for you!


----------



## Struct.Eng. (Jan 30, 2021)

I don't recommend PPI at all.


----------



## CE_2_CE (Jan 30, 2021)

DLD said:


> I am going to take the PE (Civil-Transportation) this coming April and I have been looking into different courses, must course are around $1,300. But, Could anyone let me know why such a difference between School of PE vs PPI. It is more than a $1,000 dollars difference.


Here's an idea I did that may help. Form a study group with people (i.e. on here, college buddies). Find people who are either thinking of the same course or a different course. 

For example:
If you sign up for the PPI course, I would recommend finding someone who is taking the EET course and another person who signed up for the SOPE course. This way you have a bunch of resources and knowledge. 

I had a study group;
Me - Construction (SOPE)
Person 2 - WRE (Testmasters)
Person 3 - Geotech (SOPE)
Person 4 - Transpo (SOPE)

This set up allowed each person in their specialty to contribute to the group.


----------



## neaton2 (Jan 30, 2021)

I took PPI for my Last EE Power paper test, did all quizzes, tests, homework... And still failed. I don't think their material is as good as others. Although, I do recommend buying their review book. It's got a lot of good information in it.


----------



## DLD (Jan 31, 2021)

Thank you everyone for taking the time and sha your experiences, recommendations and ideas. I appreciate them.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 31, 2021)

You're welcome. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Ashmith (Jan 31, 2021)

Have you tried Dr Mansour's Pass PE Transportation course? He provides one on one help as well.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 1, 2021)

neaton2 said:


> I took PPI for my Last EE Power paper test, did all quizzes, tests, homework... And still failed. I don't think their material is as good as others. Although, I do recommend buying their review book. It's got a lot of good information in it.


PPI and SoPE are better for not EE-Power.
I'd look into @Zach Stone P.E. 's class and come join us in the Power subforum for more advice (in case you haven't already)


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Feb 1, 2021)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> PPI and SoPE are better for not EE-Power.
> I'd look into @Zach Stone P.E. 's class and come join us in the Power subforum for more advice (in case you haven't already)


Thanks for the mention @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 1, 2021)

Zach Stone P.E. said:


> Thanks for the mention @LyceeFruit PE


Always, your course was instrumental to me passing


----------



## neaton2 (Feb 1, 2021)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> PPI and SoPE are better for not EE-Power.
> I'd look into @Zach Stone P.E. 's class and come join us in the Power subforum for more advice (in case you haven't already)


I actually signed up for @Zach Stone P.E. class last night. Went through and looked a lot of his information. Trying to catch up on his live classes now.


----------



## rodr (Mar 20, 2021)

See pic for my question. This forum will not let me post...


----------



## SammyFLS (Jun 19, 2021)

It seems to me that there is no significant difference between these two courses. Maybe the $ 1,000 price difference is due to the level of the school that teaches this course. That is, the matter is in the prestige of the school itself. You can just Google it and learn more. Maybe this way you will be able to understand the valid reason for such a price difference.
I was recently looking for an excellent school to study business English at. I wanted to improve my grammar, as my position in the new job required it. Unfortunately, each school had different prices, sometimes the difference was too big. Then I found a free website englishlinx.com where, with the help of the materials provided, you can independently study everything. This site has everything from reading passages for 2nd grade to adult worksheets.


----------



## PassPE (Jun 25, 2021)

Why spend more money for same course? 
Our courses are value minded and students have shown to like our courses over the years. 

Give us a try, our courses are 10-20% lesser in price from all schools in comparison. Take a look at our course prices: PE Exam & PE Prep Courses by PESE


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jun 26, 2021)

I have one friend who passed Civil Transportation with Testmasters. Testmasters was completely insufficient for Civil Geotech. Not a fan of testmasters materials.

multiple classmates recommended both school of PE and PPI, when I asked on Facebook. A little over 40 classmates responded 

school of pe has one on one tutoring, which I may utilize

I’m using PPI right now because it’s free through work. I feel like the depth portion is more sufficient and there are better instructors than testmasters for both morning and afternoon


----------

